# Curtis wiring problem.



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a 8ft curtis. The electrical plug is iffy sometimes. what I mean by that is... I have to jiggle it to get the lights to go on, no big deal, so I get in the truck, raise it up. go to the gas station or whatever and lower it, shut off the car, and then when I hop back in the truck to raise it, it wont raise, so I have to jiggle the plug then it'll raise.

I have put dielectric grease in it and hasnt really helped, is there anything else I could do to possibly fix this?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Mark! 

Have you tried discussing this with youe Curtis dealer and/or sent Curtis an e-mail???
As you see by this site the plow market is very competetive and I'm sure Curtis doesn't want any unhappy customers...


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I had a broken wire in my wiring harness on my Curtis plow. Raising and lowering the plow, and jiggling the harness, would make or break the connection. There's a thread here on it someplace. I was lucky to find it myself. Easy fix, but if I'd taken it to the dealer, I probably would have paid for labor and a new harness. This was last winter, so the details are a little fuzzy. I'll see if I can find the thread. Here it is:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24339


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

tawilson said:


> I had a broken wire in my wiring harness on my Curtis plow. Raising and lowering the plow, and jiggling the harness, would make or break the connection. There's a thread here on it someplace. I was lucky to find it myself. Easy fix, but if I'd taken it to the dealer, I probably would have paid for labor and a new harness. This was last winter, so the details are a little fuzzy. I'll see if I can find the thread. Here it is:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24339


thats exactly what is happening. ill have to jiggle the plow to make it go up, then when I set it down and shut the truck off itll be fine, then when i start it back up and go to raise it, I have to jiggle the plug to make it go back up. I read the thread you listed but didnt really see much of how to fix it?

thanks for the help 

btw, there are no local curtis dealers.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

If you got the plow new then take it to the dealer. Do you have a multi meter? You can use it to do a continuity test and find the problem. Look into the plugs, do the connectors look bent outward?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Cut the plastic loom off the harness a foot or so back from the plug. Have someone try to raise the plow. Start playing with the wires, wiggling and bending them, especially were they bend to go to the plug, and eventually you'll hit the spot with the broken wire. You probably could use a voltage tester if it doesn't jump out at you. On mine it was the smaller ground wire, I think the orange one. It will be one of the smaller wires, most likely. Like I said, things get fuzzy. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark
Check the large ground wire at the rear of the A frame, its right in the middle. I found it loose once and had to tighten it.

Regards Mike


----------



## pelletman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Curtis Wiring Problems*

They know they have a problem. They changed the harness in the past couple of years. If I had bought the plow from a dealer, I'd take it to them and INSIST they replace the problematic harness.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Id look into hardwiring it without the multi pin connector for quick removal, or replace it if you wish.

There are also little slots in the pins inside and you can spread those open a bit for better contact.....

Im convinced that these multi pin quick connect deals are causing a lot of issues on all plows.


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

Multi pin problems are very common on those models. Like he said spread the pins or crimp the female ends down a bit tighter so the pins make contact better. You can try to spray out the connector if you see any oxydization with brake cleaner or carb cleaner and that may do the trick as well.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Did you find the problem yet? If not, I forgot to mention that Curtis has a lot of stuff online for download concerning installation, wiring diagrams and troubleshooting. I like that in a company.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark
I know this is a ways from your home but M Tech Rental on m-59 in waterford now sells and service's Curtis plows.

Mike


----------

